# HRI needs FOSTERS--Please help if you can...



## RikiDaisyDixie

If you have ever considered fostering or assisting with HRI, there has never been a better time. We are getting calls due to the economy in record numbers of people needing to re-home their havanese. HRI is faced with the possibility of turning dogs down as there are simply not enough foster homes for the number of calls coming in.

If you have ever considered fostering, please apply now. There are many fosters from HRI who have written their stories, and they will tell you that they often feel they are the ones being rescued! The love and satisfaction of assisting a little homeless one find a new family is an amazing opportunity. The havanese you have already can be the foster brother or sister a challenged havanese needs to become the happy go lucky dog it was intended to be.

Please consider fostering, go to www.havaneserescue.com


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Transporting Fosters - a new opportunity at HRI*

After you become an HRI volunteer, you can also assist in this way...

Please click on this link if you would like to transport a foster dog...this is a new opportunity:

https://hri.dabbledb.com/page/transportoffers/ZjHQtOim


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*How to volunteer:*

Volunteer Registration 
To become a volunteer with Havanese Rescue Inc:

https://havaneserescue.com/~havanes...volunteer-registration&catid=16&Itemid=200024

About Fostering Dogs 
Fostering

This aspect of volunteering always seems to be a bit intimidating to people, though it's not nearly as hard as you might think. First, you need to evaluate your family situation to determine if you can foster. If you have very young children, a demanding job, other pets with medical or behavioral issues, older parents in the home who require a lot of care, or if everyone in the family is not "on board" with being a foster family, fostering may not be right for you. Maybe you can't foster, but we'd love it if you'd consider sharing some of your other talents. If your family situation seems right, please keep on reading about being a foster family!

Every foster dog is at a disadvantage initially because they have either been turned in for some medical or behavioral issue, or they have just plain "lost" their family due to some unforeseen circumstance. In all of these cases, the dog may be scared or anxious because of the change in family. Whether the dog is an Owner Turn In (OTI), or comes from a shelter, you should be able to have some space you can block off just for the foster dog until you see how they interact with your other dogs/pets. If they come from a shelter you may also need to quarantine the dog. Our policy and procedure manual provides more information about what is entailed in quarantining a dog and how to protect your family and pets.

Your job as a foster parent is to work with the dog to accomplish several things. First, correct any behavioral issues (i.e., housebreak the dog, work on them being grabby with food, or help socialize them). Some dogs also need you to support them through medical issues which could include surgical care for an injury, neutering/spaying, and would require post-operative care and follow-up. All dogs need their foster parent to observe them to help determine what their ideal family would be. Working on basic manners/training helps the foster dog feel as confident and secure as it can. Many of these dogs just need a consistent home with consistent rules, and they become very good dogs very quickly. There is always someone to talk with you about questions or concerns or to brainstorm if you've run into a stumbling block somewhere along the way.

HRI is quite careful about the foster home placements it makes. That means that we will not knowingly place a foster dog with you that would not be appropriate for your family. 
We want both you and the dog to succeed at the fostering relationship. HRI respects each family's need for discretion. Even if you have committed to being a foster parent for a dog in need, if the time or situation is not right when you're called, you can say "No."

While it is sad to see your foster dog go to its "forever family," it is incredibly rewarding when you know your foster dog found the right family because of your time and effort. There is little that is more rewarding than hearing from a family about how much they cherish their newest family member.

Give fostering a try! It is incredibly rewarding and changes lives, one Havanese at a time!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Not ready to foster yet, here is what else you can do!*

About Volunteering With HRI 
Volunteering

What do HRI Volunteers do? There is nothing they don't do! A few ways our volunteers help HRI include:
quilting squares for the HRI Quilt Fundraiser
coordinating the fabrication of the quilt
selling quilt tickets
maintaining the HRI stores
taking pictures of foster dogs and quilt squares for store items and publicity
communicating HRI news to local HCA clubs
posting pictures and write-ups of our foster dogs on Petfinder
designing and maintaining the HRI website
creating databases for tracking dogs and people who support HRI
coordinating dog transports
driving a leg of a transport
fostering
checking on dogs in shelters
helping HRI maintain its financial records
being available to counsel someone about a dog behavior issue
helping HRI with fundraising efforts
writing policies, procedures and educational info for other volunteers
educating the public by setting up booths at local pet expos or shows
coordinating an online auction to raise funds
creating a slideshow or video for youtube or educational venues
serving as a board member and/or officer
providing financial support to HRI
doing home visits for potential foster homes or adopters
doing reference checks for volunteers and prospective adopters
using their personal network of friends to help us find people to pull a dog, or do a home visit
storing things for HRI - like leashes, collars, bellybands, etc
generating donations of items from businesses or individuals for our foster dogs or for auctions and fundraisers
working on the newsletter committee
grooming dogs in foster care
providing moral support and camaraderie to other volunteers as they share their successes and challenges with HRI dogs.

Skills Required to Volunteer: Enthusiasm, a love for Havanese, time and energy! If you review the list of what HRI Volunteers do, you'll see that we have people who sew, have computer skills or accounting skills, knowledge of Havanese, knowledge of dog training, knowledge of medical and behavioral issues, communication skills, work skills related to fundraising and writing grants, the ability to open their hearts to a dog in need of a foster home, time to help with reference checks, some space in their home for items for our HRI foster dogs, and compassion and love for this breed and the other people involved in rescue.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*The HRI Video...Please Watch...*


----------



## ECudmore

Hi:

Great info on the rescue. I will see where I can help.

Elayne


----------



## Scooter's Family

I did sign up with them and never heard from anyone. Is there anyone I should contact?


----------



## Miss Paige

Linda:

As always you posted wonderful information. And as always the video brought tears to my eyes-I cry each & every time I watch it. My Mr Roman (aka Romeo) is the pupster right before the beautiful little lady wearing the green beads. And my Ms Frannie has her own thread here-I am Twelve now-Leeann posted her picture in that thread so eveyone can see my darling. And yes as everyone knows they were two of my foster "kids" that just came & joined Miss Paige (who is not a rescue) in owning my house & my heart.

Please consider joining HRI-if you can't foster there are other ways you can help. Linda has posted the web-site so I will not repeat that. Just know it will be one of the most rewarding things you will ever do. Not only will you make a difference in a dog's life but you will make so many wonderful friends-just like this forum. Between being part of HRI & being part of this forum I feel I have friends all over the world. And what more could a person ask for.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige (Ch Wincroft's Charming Paige Payasa)
Mr Roman (aka Romeo)
Ms Frannie (aka Fancy Frances)


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Linda - great post and great information. 

I have to say that the last year (my first year) with HRI has been SO rewarding I can hardly put it in to words. I so badly wanted to foster - I waited and waited and then I got the call -"can you pick up a little guy at the border of NY and foster him?" That is when Dugan came in to our lives. One of the funniest, happy little guys - who is now with Karen & Brady. 
Then along came Lukey - what a joy!! He was so smart and so sweet, and is now in this forever home with Sandee, Bella & Tucker!! Then you all know my Mill girl Madeline!! She was the most rewarding foster I every had. To see her emerge from a "frightened little dog" to a kissy, barky lively little girl who loves to run and wrestle with other dogs - and now is in her new forever home and is spoiled rotton!! 
It is work, it is a committment, but it is FABULOUS!! I know that I will do this for as long as I can. But as Linda posted, there are so many other jobs that peopole can help with - not just fostering. 

Please Please Please consider joining to help us out. The idea that we might have to turn pups away because we dont have enough places to foster them, just breaks my heart!! 
If your pup came from a mill, or a rescue - imagine if they had been turned down & never made their way to you! It is too hard to even think about!!
Check out these babies that come thru my home - its worth it!!!


----------



## SMARTY

Our beautiful little Galen is a rescue as you all know. I had done quilt squares for HRI but was not considering adding another dog as I was sure it would up set Smarty. Another dog would be double the trouble, we couldn’t go as many place, DH was a solid “no”. Boy were we looking at a glass half empty. Smarty has never been happier. We have double the laughter, double the fun, and double the love. This little girl is so eager to please. We have had her for just over a week and she sits on command, learning to roll over (Smarty still has not got that one), and is so happy to be free to run and play.

Had Galen not been rescued she would have been bred at a year and each heat after that. She would have lived her life in a cage with very little human contact her pups would have been sold on line. 

If you don’t think you can manage a dog with special needs there are plenty of others that need to be fostered or placed that are beautiful and perfectly normal.. Think about it. 

A very special thank you to Kimberly, she knows why.

Every dog should be able to play


----------



## Miss Paige

Ann:

I saw your note-please PM me.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Scooter's Family

I did Pat, thanks for checking with me.


----------



## Havtahava

Sandi, you're an angel.  'Nuff said.


----------



## DAJsMom

We had Jackson, our first foster in February/March. It was wonderful to see him come to life at our house! We were determined not to fail Fostering 101 as we know our limits, and two full-time dogs is it! However, Jackson has found a wonderful new home and we are happy to have helped with it. It was a great experience for our kids, and a learning experience for all of us as well!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Fosters needed, adopters wanted too!*

How about this cute bunch of havanese...check out www.havaneserescue.com and find out more about each of these five cuties.
Maggy, Bingley, Annie, Harriet, Molly...


----------



## Brady's mom

I am in love with Bingly! Most of you know that my Dugan was a an HRI rescue (who Laurie fostered). I am so greatful to HRI for this little boy. We are registered as a foster home, but have not been called on yet to be one. This summer is crazy for us, but I just talked to DH and we agreed that we will make sure HRI knows that we are willing to take a foster in the fall. My DH who didn't want puppy number 2 keeps talking about getting a 3rd. I am not sure what he is smoking. I told him fostering may be the best way to see if we are ready to permanently add number 3. (I am not sure I am really ready to make that committment yet for the long term).


----------



## Laurief

I am in love with Harriett - she looks so adorable!! 
That is great karen, I am so excited to hear that - although it is not a surprise, Scott just wants to spoil Brady, Dugan and any other dog that comes along


----------



## mybella

I just wanted to add that the Havanese Rescue organization and volunteers are so great! I joined rescue as a volunteer, but haven't yet had the chance to foster. I know my time will come. So far everyone I have "viturally" met is great. It is such a fabulous organization and a great way to give back to the Havanese breed.

HRI is very respectful of volunteers and what each individual can and can't commit to. There is no pressue - it's all about what you can offer - everything is appreciated.

Marie


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Join Rescue if you can...please!*

Just a bump to make sure this thread stays current...so many calls every week, and there are just not enough foster homes to handle them all.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*newer dog in foster care...Buddy*

Found in an abandoned foreclosed home:

Buddy was found abandoned in a foreclosed house, hungry, scared and bewildered. This 1.5yr old boy, with the sweet, loving face is long, tall, with a lanky body.

He has been neutered, microchipped, and brought up to date on his innoculations . He is very thin, about 13 lbs, and still does not eat very much.

www.havaneserescue.com


----------



## Sheri

Linda,
I saw this on Buddy...I can't imagine someone moving and just leaving their dog, probably to just die a slow, horrible death of loneliness, starvation and thirst...! It's just unbearable to think about! I'd love to give those folks a piece of my mind!!!! What a sweet face he's got.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*As we also have a neighborhood cat...*

One of our neighbors had a foreclosure some months ago and left his cat...at least the cat can come around and get food...seems like another neighbor has fostered him...not letting him indoors, but giving him a cat house and feeding him.

I think HRI has been getting more calls than they ever imagined. All these broken hearts, imagine losing your home and having to give up your best friend.

When I think of the happiness I get coming home each day with my two singing and hopping. Daisy actually has a sort of song she sings when she greets you. It is funny. I did try to get it on video, but she never does it when the camera is on.

Everyday I focus on finding more fosters so we can help more. Please ask friends, neighbors, relatives...


----------



## Scooter's Family

I signed up but don't think I can foster until Murphy is a little older. Maybe within the next 6 months or so but I will do anything else!!!

It just kills me to see all of these pets without homes, my husband keeps telling me to quit looking because I get so sad and want to bring them all home!


----------



## Lunastar

I have been considering fostering since I found HRI not long after getting the girls. I'm just not sure I'll be able to turn them over to a forever home. I guess you can both foster and adopt?


----------



## irishnproud2b

There's an article in June's Ladies Home Journal about a real estate agent in Northern CA who opened a door of a forclosed home and found 3 starving small dogs. It's a heartwarming and heartbreaking story. Since then she has been actively involved in making people aware, finding and helping these animals. It's got to be devastating to have your home taken away, but you could at least find someone, somewhere to care for your pets. I read the article to my DH and he said I'd probably leave HIM behind before I'd leave the fur kids. Who me? :redface: I plan to sign up with HRI.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*failing foster 101*

Many people fail foster 101, which means they decide that they are the furever home. Either way, it is a win-win for all.

Sign up today, it can take a few weeks to process applications and you can always say no until you are absolutely ready...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*applications are coming in...*

I hear that our call for new fosters is working. Ursula has been getting in lots of new applications...thank you forum folks. Keep up the good work, and please apply if you haven't...www.havaneserescue.com

There are so many opportunities...and you just never know when one might need love right in your neighborhood...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Meet Daisy, Puppy-mill puppy rescue...*

Here is a heartbreaker to potential success story...this little girl was terrified that another puppy mill puppy would lay on her to protect her...she really grabs my heart as she looks just like my Daisy...

Daisy spent her first six months in a puppymill, where she only knew fear. Her initial evaluation at the vet was very, very good and showed her to be quite healthy. She weighs about 5 pounds - she is truly a peanut, and is now, slowly, carefully, coming out of her shell.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I saw Daisy on the site, she broke my heart. I'd scoop her up in a heartbeat but my entire family might kill me!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*HRI and all the dogs send you Memorial Day Wishes...*

Remember the dogs, foster homes needed today! Blessings to everyone for a lovely day with your family and friends. And your dogs, of course!


----------



## Evye's Mom

I have the heart, but I do not have the knowledge yet to foster. I am a fairly new puppy mom learning the ropes myself. BUT...if Daisy was ever my foster...no way could I let her go !!! I just want to pick her up and smother her with hugs and kisses.


----------



## Lunastar

Filled out the registration today. I have to send in the skills contract this week. I'm so excited. Can anyone tell me just what are they looking for when they do the home visit? I have three fenced areas for the girls. I have dog and cat toys all over the place, I hope that will be okay with them. Ha here I am getting nerveous about the visit and I haven't even finished the paper work. Can you quaratine a dog in a bathroom, or does it have to be a seperate room? I have a room but it is usually filled with junk. It is the "exercise room". Yep nice treadmill, hand weights, yoga mats, mirrored wall with a bar. LOL Can't get to any of it right now. Boxes of books on the treadmill and Sam's over flow and extra dogfood, catfood, and hurricane supplies on the floor. Guess I will have to get that organized before the home visit.


----------



## Miss Paige

Just wanted to move this thread to the top again.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## mimismom

Miss Daisy looks adorable. I am going to talk to DH about fostering...


----------



## irnfit

I would love to foster, but my plate is really full right now. 4 dogs, 3 cats and the grandson is all I can handle, plus working full time. But, I would love to volunteer to drive or do home visits.


----------



## Scooter's Family

OMG Michele, I'm tired just hearing that!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Fosters most needed in the midwest...*

Of course, we're happy to have volunteers from any area, but our biggest need for volunteers (and fosters, for sure!) is in the midwest. We're busy in the northern midwest so we're short of homes there, but there are even some states in the mid part of the country where we have no foster homes! What happens, then, when we're asked to take a dog in a dog who needs us, is that we have to either say "no" or find a way to transport that dog to one of our coasts.

Sign up today, you can let them know what you can do even if you cannot foster.

Linda


----------



## luv3havs

Linda,
Is there a need for foster homes in the Mid-Atlantic region, i.e. MD VA DC?


----------



## Lunastar

I heard from HRI. They say they have alot of new volunteers signing up :wink: YOu get put on the short list if you sign up for foster care. They told me they will call when my application comes up for approval. So nice that they let you know when the process starts.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*fosters needed...*

More in the Midwest...but you never know when the next dog will come from...so please sign up no matter where you live.

Pat, can you answer about home visits?


----------



## Miss Paige

The midwest in really in VERY short supply for HRI foster homes. I live in MO and have no foster homes other than mine-and we are the puppy mill capitol of the US-but we still need foster homes in every state-my dream is to never have to say No to a dog because we can't find a home to place him/her till we can find them that perfect "furever" home.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Pat what happens in this down economy*

With people probably buying less dogs in pet stores, what happens to these darn puppy mills?

Our local pet shop decided to stop selling dogs (I guess they realized what was really going on after all the publicity). I think people in this area were also watching the shows. They decided to start having rescues at their store instead. Unfortunately, they just went out of business. There isn't enough money in a small pet shop compared to the big chains like pet mart unless their was a high profit from the dogs they got from puppy mills. Good they stopped selling the puppy mill dogs, sad they went out of business when they were finally doing good.

It is also strange that almost every new dog I see around here is some sort of doodle, big and small. Everyone wants a dog that doesn't shed...but they didn't realize that that also means getting them clipped on a regular basis. Clipping a Labradoodle or other big poodle mix can be quite costly unless you do it yourself.

When puppy mills are less profitable, what happens to those dogs? Will they slow down or stop? One could hope. Or possibly more people will think of breeding dogs as a money making proposition, I heard a couple of pit bull owners talking about that the other day...sigh.


----------



## Miss Paige

The mills reduce the price-bargain basement type $$$ from what I have heard from people not owning Havanese-Thank Goodness the breed has not become really popular here so the mills are still pumping out other types of dogs-bigger dogs-and pugs-cockers-and other types. Some smaller BYB are giving up the business-some have been raided and the dogs taken into Shelters. Of course the bigger mills are still going-not sure what they are doing-shipping dogs I would bet.

Pat


----------



## Lunastar

There was a big thing in the news here not long ago about people shipping dogs in from out of the country. The report was about people who had bought "toy" bull dogs. There is no such breed, as these people found out when the dogs grew to normal bull dog size. A problem for some as they lived in condos with weight restrictions. Many had emailed with the breeder, supposedly in another state to find out the puppy had actually been shipped from out of the country. 

It is all just so crazy and sad.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*things tightening up all over...*

I pray for prosperity for all. Things are getting tight in California on many levels.

Our vacation this year might just be walking the dogs to the beach and back again.

Pat, what about owner-turn ins, is that mostly in the midwest as well?


----------



## Miss Paige

Linda:

The owner turn ins-OTI are coming into HRI from all over the country. There is no one state-TX was heavy then IL it seems to just move around the country-that is why HRI needs foster homes everywhere.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Miss Paige

We are having company this weekend-Mom said we are going to have a "friend" come visit for a little while-guess that means we can't go downstairs when mom goes and there will be barking for sure when she is upstairs with us and it will not be us.

Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Scooter's Family

Photos of the new friend???


----------



## Miss Paige

Ann:

Hopefully I will be able to get some pictures when I get the boy-I will be picking him up tomorrow-I know for sure I will try my best to take pictures of him before the grooming on Monday.

Pat


----------



## Lunastar

I can't wait to see


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Ready to win a quilt?*

Well who wants to win one of the two lovely quilts? There is the Forum Four Seasons Quilt...or the Havanese Antics quilt (which has five forum members participating)...well where would you hang one of these lovelies if it were yours?

Over the fireplace, in your havanese bedroom suite, over the large screen TV during football season?

Check out:
http://www.havaneserescue.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&id=12&Itemid=200034


----------



## Chere

For those of you thinking about fostering or who currently foster: I want to thank you from the bottom of my heart. My two little guys had wonderful foster parents who prepared them and us so very well for a new life. You can mean such a difference in the life of a rescued dog but also a new family. Someday, when my guys are really settled in I hope we can foster. I think my guys still have a bit more to learn about being dogs before we make that move, though.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Come on and foster! It's fun, its rewarding...*

And here is the fundraiser that makes it all possible. Here is the link to the first ad to win one or both quilts!

Here is the link to the ad:
http://www.artawakening.com/havaneserescue/061109/news.html


----------



## Miss Paige

Chere:

You can still apply to join HRI-you don't have to foster till your "kids" are ready but there is still lots of other things you can do as a member. 

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie
Marty (for just a short time)


----------



## Lunastar

How big are the quilts? I would love both of them. LOL


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Parade of Rescues at Nationals...*

It's time to start thinking about participating in the RESCUE PARADE at the Havanese National Speciality this coming August. 
Not only is participation great fun for you and your dog, it means so much to our rescue organization . We all know that a picture is worth a thousand words. 
Seeing our rescues "in person and on parade" really generates enthusiasm for our cause.

The National Speciality is a series of shows, seminars, shopping and other hav-related events sponsored by the Havanese Club of America (HCA). 
This year the event will be held at the Westin Lombard/Yorktown, just outside Chicago from August 18- 23. ( Rescue Parade is Sat the 22nd AM)

Here is the description of the PARADE from HCA: 
Parade of Rescue - This non‐competitive class is open to all Havanese who are 6 months of age or older and who have been rescued 
(through HCA, HRI or some other bona fide Rescue Program) Each entrant will receive a Rosette. AKC registration or ILP number not necessary to enter. 
Entry fee $14.00 ( the fee for dogs adopted thru HRI will be paid by HRI) 
Registration must be completed by August 1st. Foster dogs and those that have already found their forever homes are equally welcomed.

Also, for those of you that may not be familiar with the 4-5 day event.. often referred to as "Nationals",
I've included a link.( http://www.havanese.org/national-specialty ). Its a great event, you can consider coming for a few days or a few hours. For hotel info (special rates at the Westin ) follow the link on the 
HCA site.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*HRI has taken in 59 dogs so far this year...*

Bump Bump Bump!

HRI needs fosters like crazy, especially in Texas! We needs fosters all over the country as in the last few weeks HRI has received more than fourteen calls about dogs that might or might not be placed with us.

Several have written to HRI about dogs on Craig's List, or dog's in shelters across the nation. If you see one or hear of one who needs assistance, there is a link on the HRI site to contact them about a potential dog needing help.

Foster moms, now is your time to step forward! You can tell them what kind of dog you would be willing to foster and they work with you. Apply today, you never know when a dog in your area will need you!


----------



## Lunastar

I'm not in Texas but I put my application in back in April. They have a backlog of apps, is what I was told. They haven't called to let me know they have started mine yet. I was told that they will call when they start to process the application. You do go to the top of the pile if you sign up to foster, which I did.


----------



## Lunastar

Whoohoo, I heard from someone today. I'm so excited. I know it will be quite awhile for the process but at least it is started.


----------



## Eva

Lunastar said:


> Whoohoo, I heard from someone today. I'm so excited. I know it will be quite awhile for the process but at least it is started.


The volunteer process moves pretty quickly once they start calling your references. Mine was about a week or two including a couple of phone interviews. 
The home check (for foster's) takes longer depending on where you live and the need for foster homes in your area. 
Congratulations


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Great news!*

And if you get a chance, also check out the newest forum quilt ad...
http://www.artawakening.com/havaneserescue/081109/news.html

For potential fosters, you won't believe the dogs that just came in...a chocolate and a puppy! Good grief!


----------



## jmortenson

*Fostering*

I just put in my application to foster here in WA state. I have already talked via e-mail to this area's foster person! She said that the process will start soon. I am so glad I have all of you and all of your great advice! I know that you will certainly help me be a successful foster mom!


----------



## Lunastar

I am so excited to foster. Linda do you know if there are any in Florida? I just can't wait. Still haven't heard about a home visit yet.


----------



## Lunastar

I haven't been able to get on often lately. Very busy with grandkids and youngest daughter is moving. I just had to come on though and tell you I finally had my home visit yesterday. I think it went well. I am so excited. I hope there are no poor little needy babies because I don't want any to be hurting but I am ready to take them in and give them what they need if there are.


----------



## jmortenson

Fantastic! Good for you! I am here in WA state, and I still haven't heard yet when my home visit will be. Hopefully, soon. I am with you.. I am excited and happy to foster, but I sure don't want any Havanese (or any other pup) suffering. It would be such a good thing to help one find a wonderful home.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*HRI is so busy with intake!*

You have seen how many dogs are coming in lately. HRI was contacted about a dog a day in the last month! I think that they are overwhelmed and busy. I'm sure that you will make a great foster mom. There are several fosters in Florida right now.

With Texas being another place with lots of dogs too...

The calls just keep on coming in.


----------

